

Dropbox Can Now Automatically Sync Your Android Photos - newman314
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/23/dropbox-introduces-automatic-image-upload-on-android-and-it-has-more-up-its-sleeve/

======
tdtran
Sync is a misleading term here. What the new Android Dropbox app added is an
Automatic photo/video uploader, to a pre-defined folder on the server side.
One way.

If you want true two-way sync for Android, try Dropsync
(<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ttxapps.dropsync>). Another app
called FolderSync also seems quite good.

Full disclosure: I am the author of Dropsync

~~~
tdtran
I should add that Dropsync is also capable of Instant uploading, and not only
photos/videos. Any new/modified files in your designated local folders in your
phone/tablet.

------
ddw
It's funny because Ubuntu One was doing this already. For 5GB free. Works w/
Windows and Android/iOS too.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Dropbox really had to play catchup on this one: lots of competitors offered
this (Sugarsync, Box, etc), and lots of addon tools for Android were popping
up with this functionality.

~~~
Florin_Andrei
It's just one of those ideas that make total sense.

------
Ygor
Are there any good and relevant articles on dropbox architecture or
implementation? Are they open about it, or is it more or less a secret?

~~~
andyjohnson0
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/3/14/6-lessons-from-
dro...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/3/14/6-lessons-from-dropbox-one-
million-files-saved-every-15-minu.html)

Kind of short on architectural detail. Links to a presentation video that I
didn't watch but which might have more detail.

------
vibragiel
Dropbox is also boosting the free space with each photo or video upload, up to
a maximum of +5GB, which is very nice. I already got them.

------
newman314
I wonder how Dropbox is going to handle the tradeoff of syncing lots of data
(to/from a space limited device) and cellular data limits. I sure hope there
is an option to only transfer over Wifi.

In testing DropBox's new client out:

1) There is no way to start the import wizard via menu dropdown.

2) There is no way to specify an alternate folder(s).

~~~
martythemaniak
There should definitely be a an option "Sync Photos over Wifi Only" and it
should probably be the default.

Google+ let's you choose, so I love snapping shots and then having them show
up there whenever I get home. Even with my unlimited data, I'd still prefer
wifi.

~~~
jpulgarin
The "Wifi Only" option exists.

------
jonasvp
Whoops, bad news for Syncly (<http://www.syncly.de/>) - does exactly that.

~~~
jahtari
It's nice to have a choice. Syncly is also useful for Strato Hidrive users as
it is now possible to use it as a storage backend.

------
nuttendorfer
I'd prefer it if they created a WP7 app.

------
rkwz
Skydrive does this natively in WP7.

~~~
zacharycohn
And WP7 isn't available on Android or iPhone.

